# Trashed Treasures



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

_Take the high road and leave, freak
run like hell and don't look back
put your memories in a sack
cherish your treasures, freak
pack them carefully in a sack
take them with you and don't look back

Take them out, look at them, freak
do they make you feel good
comfort you, like you thought they would
are the memories still beautiful, freak
everything you have is in the sack
you have that, but you can't go back

Resist the urge to look back, freak
like Lot's wife, you will turn to salt
this heartbreak is not your fault
not much comfort.... is it, freak
put your memories in a sack
you will die if you look back

They say time heals all wounds, freak
your wounds are not scars yet
how can you ever forget
you keep the wounds fresh, freak
every time you open the sack
you are still looking back

Your memories are worthless, freak
just mental junk covered in dust
cheap trinkets, starting to rust
this pain, was it worth it, freak
throw away the tattered sack
it's time to stop looking back

Why do you hang on to memories, freak
they only cause you pain
Ohh, they will drive you insane
all of those fake "good times," freak
really, just junk in a sack
throw them away and don't look back

Do you feel better, freak
are you really finally free
in hindsight .... can you see
you never had ANYTHING of value, freak
just trash in a dirty sack
and no reason to ever look back...
_


----------



## Sonata (Jun 1, 2015)

I am not sure if I can say more than I like it - too much resonates in my mind to come up with anything more clever than just "I like it".


----------



## Anari (Jun 1, 2015)

Somehow I can identify with your poem, but I really can't think of why. It just is.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 1, 2015)

> _Resist the urge to look back freak
> like Lot's wife, you will turn to salt
> this heartbreak is not your fault
> not much comfort.. is it freak
> ...


This stanza stood out for me as a typo seems to be there (since you continue but then there are periods). I could be wrong (not a poetry authority at all). But it stands this treasure stands as a symbol like "testaments" could be or what is in them, or the treasure in this case, and this poem gets you critically thinking. That's what I appreciated.


----------



## musichal (Jun 1, 2015)

Regrets, I've had a few,
but then again,
about ten billion...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2015)

There is very little punctuation, but there is some, the places I really missed it? Those first lines.

Take the high road and leave freak
Resist the urge to look back freak

The last word looks like a continuation of the instruction, it's a bit like 'let's eat Grandma' / 'let's eat, Grandma', though it could still be misread with the comma, perhaps capitalise Freak to make clear it is a person, not an instruction?
It seems really trivial in what is an excellent poem, but it completely threw me in the first stanza, I read 'freak, don't look back', like they had to freak out and keep running, and thought 'neat enjambement'

'Here and now boys', live in the moment, a valuable lesson.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I am not sure if I can say more than I like it - too much resonates in my mind to come up with anything more clever than just "I like it".



Thank you Sonata, I am happy this poem resonated with you.. Peace..


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

Anari said:


> Somehow I can identify with your poem, but I really can't think of why. It just is.




Anari... I think most of us hang on to stuff we should have discarded a long time ago... Thank you for your comments... Peace.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

Theglasshouse said:


> This stanza stood out for me as a typo seems to be there (since you continue but then there are periods). I could be wrong (not a poetry authority at all). But it stands this treasure stands as a symbol like "testaments" could be or what is in them, or the treasure in this case, and this poem gets you critically thinking. That's what I appreciated.





Glass... I totally understand about the treasures as symbols... I appreciate your charming comments.. Thank you! Peace..


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

musichal said:


> Regrets, I've had a few,
> but then again,
> about ten billion...




Musichal... Ten billion...and just one more... lol.. Thank you for reading... Peace..


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 1, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> There is very little punctuation, but there is some, the places I really missed it? Those first lines.
> 
> Take the high road and leave freak
> Resist the urge to look back freak
> ...





Ollllyyy... Right... I can fix that... Soooo, Just a comma? Or Capitalize and comma? I understand what you mean though... could be confusing... Thank you for your help, and thank you for reading my poem..Peace...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 1, 2015)

I like this on the whole, and nice choice on the text color.

The title attracted me too.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you Mesafalcon.. I appreciate your comments... Peace always... jul


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

I do like the end words on each line and used in each stanza...not easy to achieve me thinks..but still the poetry is sublime..


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2015)

Well you know what Courtjester said about letting go and moving on.. and NOT looking back any more.. Thank you Escorial... Peace..jul


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 2, 2015)

Firehopper 

"pack them carefully in a sack
take them with you and don't look back

everything you have is in the sack
you have that, but you can't go back

put your memories in a sack
you will die if you look back

every time you open the sack
you are still looking back

throw away the tattered sack
it's time to stop looking back

really, just junk in a sack
throw them away and don't look back


just trash in a dirty sack
and no reason to ever look back..."

A poem in itself- you are getting more sophisticated with your poetry - those 2 end lines in each stanza pure brilliance. It added continuity and flavor to each stanza. 

I love your freak series- all the freaks in the world are howling in despair at your disparaging remarks...=D&gt;


my warmest
bob


----------



## Nellie (Jun 2, 2015)

I love the way you speak of those "memories", and like you said before, some of us have some we would like to trash.
Wonderful poem. Makes one STOP. and. Think.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2015)

:tickled_pink: *Maestro...**Firehopper is very happy! I love the way you read my poetry, and am thrilled that you can see how hard I have been working to perfect my craft... I walk in your shadow.... Thank you! Peace always... Oh... Maestro... about the freaks... they speak...*


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2015)

Nellie said:


> I love the way you speak of those "memories", and like you said before, some of us have some we would like to trash.
> Wonderful poem. Makes one STOP. and. Think.




Nellie...you are so clever... Sometimes, we think our memories are precious ... and we judge everything else against that memory... when in truth... we have failed to see the memories are just more lie we tell ourselves.... Thank you for reading and commenting... Peace always... jul


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

I really like this poem because it is like it would be in real life. That person may think what he has is treasure but in our eyes it just looks like junk. All he really has to carry with him are fading memories that at some point he may loose. All he can do is just keep moving on and not look back.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, you are wise for one so young, livia... I love your comments and that you understood what I was trying to express. We all have an inner dialogue with ourselves... sometimes our inner "Freak" lies to us, and sometimes.. it tells us the truth.. that it is time to move on.. Thank you for reading and commenting.. Peace always... jul


----------

